# Propeller Stencills



## Heinz (Apr 25, 2008)

Curtiss and Hamilton are very common but the third is unique to De Havilland Australia.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 25, 2008)

Very cool Heinz, many thanks!!!


----------



## A4K (Apr 25, 2008)

Great Alex! thanks mate!!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 25, 2008)

No worries guys


----------

